# FIT S3 BMX zu verkaufen



## raphael731 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi
verkaufe mein bike. 

FIT s3 bike
fit s3 20.5'' frame
sun rims
front odyssey hub
rear fly hub
maxxic tire
easten bar
easten fork
hero crank

alles andere sieht man auf den bildern. bei interesse verschicke ich auch gerne noch welche.

komplett fuer 480 euro oder ohne rahmen und sattel fuer 300 euro. bei interesse per pn oder per email [email protected]


----------



## Stirni (7. Oktober 2008)

is eh gleich zu...es gibt nen verkaufsthread, dass muss reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (7. Oktober 2008)

geil, dann können wir hier ja spammen


----------



## Lizard.King (7. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Stirni (7. Oktober 2008)




----------



## gmozi (7. Oktober 2008)

^^ Das ist aber schon lange so bei mir .... ;-)


----------



## Son (7. Oktober 2008)

reis ist wohl nicht zu hause


----------



## RISE (7. Oktober 2008)

Doch, er hats nur übersehen. 

Ansonsten wär ja schon alles gesagt. Bum Bum.


----------

